# No me toqueis los chichigolis



## dardreg

Me han dicho esta frase: "no me toqueis los chichigolis", dónde chichigolis es una palabra italiana, pero que no se escribe así, ya que es sólo su pronunciación.

Alguien sabe como se escribe correctamente y qué puede significar?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Alice.F

Chichigolis no me suena, ni tampoco ninguna palabra similar... a menos que no sea coglioni (cuidado que es muy vulgar). No se me ocurre otro termino que se acerque más.
De todas formas, creo que lo que te han dicho signifique "no me toquies los huevos".


----------



## Coccibella

¿No será "testicoli"? ???


----------



## dardreg

Según lo que me han dicho no significa ni huevos ni nada parecido xD

Puede que no sea una sola palabra, por ejemplo: "chichi golis".

He visto que cici (que se pronuncia chichi) significa garbanzos. Pero me faltaria golis. Alguna idea?

Gracias ;-)


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola dardreg:
Como ya te han dicho, la palabra que reportas en italiano no existe (tampoco es semejante a otras conocidas). ¿Quién te dijo que la palabra era italiana? Mejor si averiguas con esa persona directamente, porque aquí solo puedes acertarlo por azar...

Por cierto, Ceci (y no cici).
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Como no sea "Ceci hollys" y signifique "Los sagrados garbanzos", que cada cual se imagine lo que quiera. Yo pensaría lo mismo que Alice y Coccibella.


----------



## Alice.F

Dardreg, esa frase te la dijo un italiano, no? De que parte de Italia? Tal vez sea algún termino dialectal...


----------



## dardreg

Es de un profesor de historia, no es italiano. Puede que no lo haya pronunciado del todo bien. de todas maneras, gracias por vuestro interés ;-)


----------



## 0scar

_Friuli
Borgo rurale di Cicigolis
Comune: Pùlfero,   Località: Cicigolis
Il toponimo   Cicigolis, dall'origine incerta, probabilmente deriva dallo sloveno   cigla" che è un particolare tipo di vitigno_


----------



## dardreg

És eso que dijiste oscar xD al final lo encontré ;-)


----------



## Coccibella

¡Pero sigue sin tener sentido! :S


----------



## dardreg

Ya ya pero es que tampoco lo debía de tener. Se ve que él va a veranear cerca de ahí y le hizo gracia el nombre del pueblo


----------



## Coccibella

Sí, es que ¡es muy gracioso!


----------



## Neuromante

Será por el significado de"chichi" en español

Busqué el lugar en Google Earth y son cuatro casas.


----------

